# Tuesday Weekly Cigar Night at The Party Source Bellevue, KY



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm at these almost every week anymore. Let me know if you plan to be there so we can meet up. It is typically at The Party Source but in bad weather it will be at The Beer Sellar in the Port of Entry in Newport.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking forward to tonight! Anyone else going?


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Jesse,

Will you be in Newport tomorrow evening? If so I'd love to meet up with you for a smoke and a couple drinks. Let me know!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I plan to be there.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

At the Party Source or over at the Beer Cellar?


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

It is over at The Beer Sellar until Spring.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds good. What time you heading down? I've never been to the Beer Cellar gatherings so I don't know much about them.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm going to try and show up around 5:30 pm, depending on my work schedule.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Alright, sounds good. I'll be down there around then as well. Where is a good place we could meet up in there?


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

Well Jack, did you and Bengal Man meet up yet? Man this thread's like a TV show with an unresolved "cliffhanger". 

Bengal Man, in spite of the weather being none too fun lately, we've still been having 80 or more smokers show up for the events at Beer Sellar. C'mon down and try 'em out!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Haven't yet, I'd say we had closer to 150 or 200 last night. I need to start counting people.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

I was down there that night but didn't get a chance to meet Jesse. I will be down this coming Tuesday, we should all get a location and time to meet up this Tuesday.

Ian


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

Well Ian, when you get to one of the events just ask for Cigar Jack a/k/a Jesse, many of the folks will know him. Maybe a third that many will know who the heck 'Brian D.' is, but chances are I'll be sitting at a less-than-full table near the windows.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a great night tonight. I'll be heading down around 6 or so. Hopefully I'll see some of you down there!


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

Pretty good sticks last night weren't they? Ian/Bengal Man, was that you I saw winning one of the raffle prizes? Think I know who you are now--you're also one of the Florence Straus hanger-outers like me, aren't you? If so that was you that stopped by my table last night and said: 'Don't I know you?' 

Brian


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope, your not thinking of me. I was sitting at the end of the bar closest to the main door (opposite side of the food) with a guy I met off of ClubStogie. He is a frequent smoker at Straus in Florence though. I'm usually at the downtown Straus or Bells.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

I will be there again this Tuesday with my buddy, step Dad and maybe a buddy of mine from Club Stogie. Lets all try to pick a place within the bar to meet maybe?


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

The Cigar Tasting is going on today at The Beer Sellar. So if you've got the day off and live in the area head down there!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll be there, heading down around 330 or so to get a table. Should be a good time like always.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

What a night. I won the grand prize for the evening, the Sopranos Limited Edition set. It was well worth the countless times of never winning the raffle. Here is a picture of it:










The middle cigar is an 86 ring gauge, the champaign bottles I think are even bigger!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I won two three packs. Congrats on the big Win!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Should be a good time as usual tonight. I think I'll be trying my luck with the raffle once again.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nice win!*

Damn Ian. AWESOME win! Are you or have you smoked any of your winnings?
:dribble: David


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

By the way, do you know of any herf's in or around Lexington,Ky???? I posted a thread about anyone in or around Lexington,Ky and have had no hits??? Thanks, David


----------

